# Yankee Station.



## Oregon Artist

From a photo I took in 1967 off the coast of Viet Nam.......Yankee Station. USS Roosevelt Fluid 16X20 140#


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

NIce job Bro.. well done.. especially getting good with the sky!

I have to admit..with my eyesight I saw "Yankee Stadium" on the header.. and was a bit taken back when I opened it.. cause this ISN'T Yankee Stadium" ROTFLOL!


----------



## Oregon Artist

They called the area off Viet Nam in the war zone Yankee Station as in the military alphabet. I was on a stores ship then and it was coming up for replenishment.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Thanks so much for your service Bro!

D


----------



## Susan Mulno

Yes! I think I thanked you before but I thank you again! :smiley_flag:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

nice painting OA would love to see the photo


----------



## Oregon Artist

Here ya go, scanned from a slide.


----------



## TerryCurley

Great painting Oregon.


----------



## dickhutchings

Very good painting Oregon. I thank you for your service as well.


----------



## Jason

I just did 10 months on its namesake and transfered to a new ship as part of a hull swap program. nice painting and good to see another Sailor here.


----------



## Susan Mulno

:smiley_flag:
Thank you Jason!

My hubby served as Store Keeper on the U. S. S. Pocono!


----------



## Jason

Susan Mulno said:


> :smiley_flag:
> Thank you Jason!
> 
> My hubby served as Store Keeper on the U. S. S. Pocono!


 Tell him AK1 says hi.


----------



## Oregon Artist

last year I went on some destroyers at the Portland fleet week, what a difference from the old WW2 tubs I was on! The Procyon was originally the Flying Scud built in 1943 and turned into a supply ship in '61. As an electrician it was a nightmare, a DC ship with a lots of problems but we got the job done and kept the fleet fed.


----------



## Susan Mulno

@Jason, hubby says, "You must be a lifer!" He was SK3, discharged in 1963, 3 days after Kennedy was assassinated.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Susan Mulno said:


> @*Jason*, hubby says, "You must be a lifer!" He was SK3, discharged in 1963, 3 days after Kennedy was assassinated.


 I got out of bootcamp 2 days before JFK was shot I wasn't a lifer I was in from '63 to '67.


----------



## Jason

2 years to go then I am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Oregon Artist

Jason said:


> 2 years to go then I am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



We had some sayings..... "Things will be heaven, in '67 "
"Things will be great in '68"
"Things will be fine in '69" 

I don't know what the guys getting out in '70 said. You might say "Things will be keen ,in eighteen."


----------



## Jason

lol I dont care what you call it as long as my dd-214 comes with it.


----------

